# best way to get rid of dandruff in dogs?



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

one of my dogs gets really bad dandruff, it doesnt seem to bother him, like he doesnt scratch it or anything, the vets gave me some shampoo, but this did nothing, so whats a good cure??

thanks,

luke


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Ive heard aloe vera juice from a health food shop is good for dandruff in dogs, never used it myself though so cannot comment if it works


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Supplementing essential oils can help improve coat condition and may help with dandruff. There are on the market but the link below is one that Ive used with success. You can get sprays to go on the food or capsules.

Petmeds.co.uk - Pet Medication Supplies - Coatex Liquid Pump


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

My dog had terrible trouble with allergic reactions. So I used many things. The only stuff that seemed to work, was prescribed


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

:lol2:splash of codliver oil in his dinner will help loads lol


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I used cod liver oil capsules in with Shadow's meals.


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

*oil*

Veg oil in the food works.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

:flrt:if you keep brushing him loads it will help his coats natural oil to repair its self dont over bath him it strips oil out


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

evening primrose oil, in food, also, olive oil. u can get a shampoo called malaseb from vets which sometimes helps, but u can also give him a good scrub in baby shampoo, and make sure u really rinse it well. aloe vera can also help. also tee tree ointment..... (worked with dogs for 13 yrs :lol2


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks, but ive tried all those and nothing is working, but saying that, he hasnt been bad this lately, its mainly in the winter


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It'll be his skin thats the problem. Could be his diet.

Marina


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I would go with veg oil and making sure he's throughly groomed regularly - the veg oil can take up to 3 months to kick in


----------



## finsandpaws (May 14, 2008)

Hi, Have you tried Exmarid? Its a type of oil you put in food. My dog has dandruff and a skin condition and it does work I also use coal tar shampoo aswell.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> It'll be his skin thats the problem. Could be his diet.
> 
> Marina


were feeding them all the same, and none of the others are like it:? and the food is meant to help with his skin, the vet subscribed it


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you had any tests done on his skin?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

weve been to the vets about it about 5 times now, but they wont run tests, as they sat its not bad enough


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

ok - this may sound strange - but I'm wondering if Head and Shoulders has been tested on animals? - if so why not use that?:whistling2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

weve wondered that too!!


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Stick him on a Barf or RMB diet and i bet theres a difference:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> one of my dogs gets really bad dandruff, it doesnt seem to bother him, like he doesnt scratch it or anything, the vets gave me some shampoo, but this did nothing, so whats a good cure??
> 
> thanks,
> 
> luke


change his diet, groom properly.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> weve been to the vets about it about 5 times now, but they wont run tests, as they sat its not bad enough


Vet prescribed diets are still maize based so if he has an allergy to maize.....
just who does your vet think he is to tell you what or what shouldn't be tested for. You own the dog, you pay the bill, you decide what tests you want done.
Try feeding tripe and wholemeal mixer with a sprinkle of SA37 over it. Add a raw egg to it daily and I bet the dandruff clears up within a month.
If all you ate was vitamin enriched dry toast, I bet you'd have dandruff too.Kibble is not much different to dry toast and as far removed from a natural diet as can be.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

feed him a beaten raw egg once a week and a an omega 4 capsule childs dose every other day


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> thanks, but ive tried all those and nothing is working, but saying that, he hasnt been bad this lately, its mainly in the winter


Tsk, you didn't say that before. The dry overheated house will cause dandruff.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> feed him a beaten raw egg once a week and a an omega 4 capsule childs dose every other day


im allergic to the smell of eggs:blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> im allergic to the smell of eggs:blush:


allergic, or you just don't like the smell of eggs? An allergy is a medical condition, the other is you not liking something and not liking something is not a good enough reason not to give food which is good for the dog. BTW fresh eggs cracked into a dish won't smell of anything.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

im allergic, my face swells up, if i eat it it closes my throat and i cant breath, its why i have an epipen


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

You can use baby bath on a dog, or vosene, we tried E42 on Star cos he has got dermatitis, but it makes his coat look dull. Always check with a vet before you put anything on an animals skin as their skin is a lot thinner than ours!!! 

It could well be a food intolerance, have you tried a food that does not contain additives, wheat and fillers? It might be worth trying boiled rice, chicken and a bit of veg to see if that helps.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

This isnt specifically aimed at your dandruff problem but i used to feed my two Supadog Active, all well and good yeah?? well i got to hear about CSJ - its much cheaper and isnt full of crap. (okay it is still a dried food but one of the better ones!) 
Since my two have had it (they have the champ version) they are looking 100% better, their coats look amazing. Sadie the Black and White has a lovely glossy sheen to hers, they clear their bowls (i do add tinned oily fish twice a week too which helps) every feed and there is....erm... a lot less output if you know what i mean. lol.
Its specifically for working breeds but i find my two look amazing on it.


----------

